# Found GR in Minneapolis, MN



## Revcarly (Jan 24, 2013)

We found a young Golden 2 days ago. He was cold and stressed, but you can tell he was very well taken care of by his owners. 
Call: 612-799-6419 to answer identifying questions to claim.

He was in South Minneapolis, but may have been stolen from elsewhere.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you take him to a vet to see if they can scan him for a microchip?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Please take the dog to the vet to check for a chip!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Take in to the vet to check for chip. Last resort, bring to Animal Ark in Hastings. They are a TRUE no-kill shelter, and are the most particular about who they adopt to. You should have seen the application we had to fill out to get a kitten. 

I don't know anything about local rescues. If someone believes that to be a better option, I'm sure they will chime in. 

Do not take to the Humane Society shelter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

And....if driving to Hastings is an issue, let me know. I would be willing to do it, rather than have the dog go to the Humane Society. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Also check Craigslist.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think getting it scanned for a chip is the best way to hopefully find the owners.

There are a few listings for lost goldens in the MN craigslist
minneapolis / st paul lost & found classifieds - craigslist


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The OP posted this on CL on Tuesday.

Found male Golden Retriever (25th st and 14th ave s minneapolis,MN)


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I sent them an email asking if they have checked for a microchip in case they don't make it back here. 

I know that area of town. He's a very lucky dog right now. Lots of traffic, etc.


----------



## Revcarly (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, posted to Lost Dogs MN already. No, there is no microchip or tattoo. Yes, RAGOM has been contacted. Yes, there is already a good home waiting if the owner isn't found. Yes, the police, Craigs List and Animal Control have been contacted regarding a missing dog. Found in south Minneapolis, there is zero indication that someone local lost him. Very likely that he came from another area.

If you use Facebook you can go to Lost Dogs-MN site and repost. The more people that see it the better! Thanks for your concern and help!


----------



## Revcarly (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, posted to Lost Dogs MN already. No, there is no microchip or tattoo. Yes, RAGOM has been contacted. Yes, there is already a good home waiting if the owner isn't found. Yes, the police, Craigs List and Animal Control have been contacted regarding a missing dog. Found in south Minneapolis, there is zero indication that someone local lost him. Very likely that he came from another area.

If you use Facebook you can go to Lost Dogs-MN site and repost. The more people that see it the better! Thanks for your concern and help!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I just wanted to tell you that I think it is wonderful you are trying so hard to help him find his way home. I'm sure his owners will greatly appreciate all you have done for him.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Revcarly said:


> Yes, posted to Lost Dogs MN already. No, there is no microchip or tattoo. Yes, RAGOM has been contacted. Yes, there is already a good home waiting if the owner isn't found. Yes, the police, Craigs List and Animal Control have been contacted regarding a missing dog. Found in south Minneapolis, there is zero indication that someone local lost him. Very likely that he came from another area.
> 
> If you use Facebook you can go to Lost Dogs-MN site and repost. The more people that see it the better! Thanks for your concern and help!


I got your email. Thanks for everything you're doing. This definitely helps make the case for microchipping. For all we know, this dog could have been stolen from out of town, or out of state, and the owner might not have any idea that their puppy is is Minneapolis.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's a photo of the dog....










It's on the Lost Dog-MN Facebook page which appears to be a very busy organization.

http://www.facebook.com/LDoMN


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Digging in further, and reading the Facebook comments, it appears as though this pup is in very good hands. He is very lucky.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Another photo:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy, hope he finds his family. Love his zipper nose.


----------



## Revcarly (Jan 24, 2013)

*Thanks!*

I would like to thank everyone for their suggestions and concern! I lost a dog many years ago and I know how heartbreaking it is!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Revcarly said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their suggestions and concern! I lost a dog many years ago and I know how heartbreaking it is!


I can't even begin to imagine your heartbreak, I'm so sorry. I have helped with some lost dogs, it's so devastating for the owner.

Any update?


----------



## Revcarly (Jan 24, 2013)

*Update*

We are still looking for his family. It was getting pretty crazy in our house with 3 dogs, 2 fixed 1 not. My senior shepherd was stressed and had "accidents" in the house. So we moved the pup to a friends house on 60 acres, he is really happy there! Our friend will keep him until the owner finds him and if not, he will have a loving home and we can visit.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for going above and beyond for this beautiful boy! Glad that he will have a good outcome either way!


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I said it before, and I'll say it again. That is one lucky dog. He was found in one of the worst neighborhoods in Minneapolis. The OP commented on her Facebook page that GRs are being stolen and used as bait for dog fighting rings.


----------

